# Big farm equipment auction, St. Peters, MO, Nov. 6, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

18 tractors, dozens fo implements, and a whole lot more at this auction in Missouri. Here is a link:

http://www.midwestauction.com/koenig.htm


----------

